# Stock subs suck!



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

blatenly, the subs in my 7 suck. not having luck finding 8 ohm woofers that are even close the the size they are. so i've seen a few installs with a sub box mounted to the underside of the rear deck. looks nice and i think i may have to go that route. i'm going to take it to a shop tomorrow and see what they can do for me. if they arent too highly priced, then i may go ahead and get a custom fit unit installed. 

i just dont understand the reason for 8 ohm speakers, what the hell were they thinking? they are difficult to source and the size i need is inpractical for the sound i want. i guess i'm just going to have to get something made to fit for larger subs. i found a kit from BSW, but i'd be afraid it would lack the power i want.

anyways, i guess let me see what you guys have done to your 7's as far as subs go.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

maybe i should bust out the band saw and make my own setup. there wont be any bs involved in getting it done. i should just make a fitted enclosure myself. wiring shouldnt be a problem. the premade enclosures looks very simple and easy to fab up. why not go the extra step and make it myself. i think i might. then i'll be able to put in exactly what i want. i thought about what i'll save doing it myself since i have the tools to do so.


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

??keep us posted


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*hello*

on a different track...where do you work...are you able to get parts for the 7's ?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

some parts, like suspension parts and steering parts i'm able to get. i can source some of the harder to find parts. 

as for the system i want to put in, its going to be nearly $2000 for a shop to do it. this is a place that does custom installs for mainly high end customers. they would be using JL audio subs, amps and other various items. we came out with a space saving design. the subs being mounted behind the rear seats, set in somewhat of a shallow enclosure. and would be ported up through the rear deck. imagine an enclosure in the shape of a 7. i still want a little bit of trunk space for luggage and other large items. this is a shop that specifically does this type of work and has done systems in my friends G500 and H2. he had complete componenet systems. i may go with a fully upgraded system. but just subs for now. 

going for a clean seamless install. i still think i'm fully capable of build the enclosure myself. just need the MDF sheets, wiring, subs, amps and processor. and of course some mounting hardwear. it would just be easier to let the shop do it though.


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

You may want to consider getting an empty rear parcel box from bsw (www.bsw.com i think..or google it)..they make a box that mounts in the trunk under the rear shelf..you can buy it unloaded (without sub)..i would've bought one, but i run L5 kicker square subs and didn't want to cut the box.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i may do that actually, its going to be a lot cheaper than getting my 7 shaped box made. i still may go fourth and make one, or have it made if i decide to dump 2g's. i dunno about that though, 2 grand is a lot for a system, imo. but thats being done by someone else of course. wouldnt spend that much on the parts if i do it myself. 

i may just go the easy route and go with an unloaded box from bsw then. i wonder if the door speaker upgrade kit they have is worth it? they call it a stage 1 kit, might be worth while.


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

CodyItaliano said:


> i may do that actually, its going to be a lot cheaper than getting my 7 shaped box made. i still may go fourth and make one, or have it made if i decide to dump 2g's. i dunno about that though, 2 grand is a lot for a system, imo. but thats being done by someone else of course. wouldnt spend that much on the parts if i do it myself.
> 
> i may just go the easy route and go with an unloaded box from bsw then. i wonder if the door speaker upgrade kit they have is worth it? they call it a stage 1 kit, might be worth while.


i don't know much about thier speakers, but you can buy the components separately and perhaps save money..i replaced my rear door speakers last month with kicker ds5250's (don't quote me on that) for 30$ on ebay..even though the factory amp is still pushing them, they are much clearer than the stock ones...of course i actually think once you disconnect the dsp subs and add your own, you'll notice the factory speakers sound much better.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

well here's what i went ahead and did. i had two 8 ohm 75 watt 12 inch subs. i bought a ported box that fit pretty much perfect in my trunk and didnt take up too much room. tonight i removed the stock sub box, if you can even call it that. what a joke that was. 

anyways, stock subs were small. dunno the size, like 5 1/4 inch or so. they were 8 ohm 65 watt ones. so even though the larger subs are slightly more powerful, they are of the same ohm impedence. so far, they work perfect. i had them in different boxes before. had them in there a little while now. i'm running them off the stock amp. hopefully that will last. if not i've got some spare amps, but are 4 ohm so i'd have to get different subs. 

they sound clean and not super loud, you can actually hear the music clearly. everyone that has heard it has been impressed with that i came up with. works for me.


----------

